# Ardtoe



## christine (Jun 11, 2009)

Just found some info on a private car park at Ardtoe, head of Kentra Bay (north Ardnamurchan)where folks have been allowed to stay the night. This was a couple of years ago. Anyone know whether that is still the case?


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Jun 12, 2009)

I haven't stayed here for years but there used to be an elderly lady living in the adjacent cottage who charged 50p per night to park overnight. We used to use it as a base for sea kayaking...lovely spot.Tho one night in the 1990's, when we were tenting up on the headland, there was a cracker of a thunderstorm...tent flooded, I ended up carrying a petrified dog and armfuls of possessions back over the headland in the pitch black, pierced by lightning flashes every few seconds!  We spent the rest of the (sleepless) night in a cramped, soggy heap in a Peugeot 204! That was when I decided to get a campervan!

 I too would be fascinated to hear from anyone who has been here recently.


----------



## christine (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks bodgerndog. Sounds as though that was an exciting night!!

We are interested in this spot because we have a 3,5 metre inflateable with outboard and we are always on the look-out for easy sea access as we have to carry it all ourselves. Still thinking of Arisaig area but can't book any sites as we're not sure when we are going. Usually just camp on loch shores but I guess this will not be an option in the Arisaig area.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi ther, if you carry on along the A861 to Glenluig you will see a pub down to your left. Drive down past it for about 1/2 a mile and you'll come to a small sandy bay/ harbour. You'll get afloat easily there and the pub is-was? motorhome friendly. Between the pub and the bay is a nice new community hall where they used to leave the toilets,showers open for use.
  There is a small campsite at Ardtoe itself but it's about 9 years since I was there.
  Hope this helps, Derek.


----------



## christine (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Derek, that sounds just the job, at Glenuig. Would we be able to camp at the community hall or the pub? Also, very interesting about the campsite at Ardtoe. Wonder how we could find out about it?


----------



## Yogihughes (Jun 12, 2009)

Christine, the wife and I were up there a few weeks ago.
The old lady has passed away but her son Duncan now looks after the 2 houses that he lets out to visitors.
There is still a car park there and he charges 50p for cars and asked me for £3 to stay overnight. There aren't any facilities though but it is a brilliant place to stopover and ideal for launching a small boat.
In fact if you want to visit the "Singing Sands" you have an Hour's walk approx. but if you have a boat then I believe it is only about a quarter of a mile to the Sands. I thought I'd posted a couple of photos but I'll try and look them out again.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jun 13, 2009)

christine said:


> Thanks Derek, that sounds just the job, at Glenuig. Would we be able to camp at the community hall or the pub? Also, very interesting about the campsite at Ardtoe. Wonder how we could find out about it?



No problem at either when I was last there, summer 2006 or 7.

 Just buy a pint and have a bit crack. They'll love you.


----------



## christine (Jun 15, 2009)

Many thanks Derek and New Rover. Both places sound superb. Will hopefully try both of them as well as a few nights around Arisaig.


----------



## christine (Jun 15, 2009)

Just booked in to the small campsite at Ardtoe, found it by chance whilst googling, on Scottish campsites, a fairly new entry. Up the hill from the jetty, sandy beach below, ideal to leave the boat there. Also ideal for our son as it has electrics (but no other facilities.) Told the price was between £12 and £15 a night, I know, a lot more than the car park but it will keep our son occupied (power for his games, laptop etc.)

We're going mid July so will report on the place upon our return. We will also try Glenuig the first two nights and also report back!


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jun 15, 2009)

Ask her if she remembers the couple who came up with the last window from Berwick. Tell her you're related and you "might" get a discount. We got cofee and biccys.


----------



## christine (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that at Glenuig, Derek?


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jun 16, 2009)

That certainly was the case in August 2007 Christine.

 Yes, Glenluig.


----------



## Yogihughes (Jun 16, 2009)

Christine, as promised a couple of photos taken at Ardtoe 18/19 April this year.





















Not the campsite just the little car park.


----------



## christine (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks superb. Can't wait to get our boat in there.What's the fishing like?


----------



## Yogihughes (Jun 17, 2009)

I really couldn't say I didn't take a rod with me but I guess you won't be disappointed.
Let us all know how you get on after your trip, will you?


----------



## christine (Jun 17, 2009)

Most certainly will. I also post on Virtual Tourist so will let you know on our return when I've written up about the area.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm sure the young woman at the caravan site's man has a boat there. Assuming that is the beach I drove past on my way to the site.


----------



## nyoung90 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi there, was randomly browsing and came across your conversation about Ardtoe!  My family and I have been going to this camp site all my life.  My sister and I are going camping there in a few weeks, though we usually stay in the caravans owned by the MacPhersons.  It's a beautiful spot, I hope you have a great time!


----------



## christine (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the thumbs up, nyoung90. We can't wait. Strange that I couldn't find this campsite mentioned anywhere except on the Scottish campsite site and even then, that was a stroke of luck! It is most definitely not well publicised.


----------



## christine (Jul 29, 2009)

Just returned from a lovely week, a couple of night's spent  at Glenuig/Loch Ailort and the rest on the small campsite at Ardtoe.

Camped on a grassy area near to the Glenuig Inn, no problems, but no overnighting at the village hall.We enjoyed a seafood platter and locally caught scallops cooked in cider and cream at the pub on our first night.We also discovered we had wireless connection in the motorhome here!! Next night, after exploring the Arisaig up to Mallaig area,where the campsites were chock-a-block and lots of "no overnighting" signs, we returned to Loch Ailort and camped on the loch side. There are plenty of places along here with no hossible signs at all. The views to Rum and Skye are beautiful.

The next day we pressed south to Ardtoe, where we were booked in for five nights on the small, basic campsite. The site is officially allowed five units on and there are four statics, which are above one of the gorgeous beaches and obviously have the best views. There are no facilities other than electric, water and chem disposal. We were charged £12 a night which seems a lot, but we needed electricity for laptops etc so it was a good compromise. There are two fantastic beaches by the campsite, which enabled us to launch the boat and leave it on the beach for the duration of the holiday. We caught plenty of mackerel and the odd pollock, certainly everyone was fishing. We discovered where the nearby seal colony basked so it was great to watch them from the boat. 

Have been trying to put some photos on but don't know how to!


----------



## christine (Jul 29, 2009)

*Managed it!!*


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jul 29, 2009)

Always did mean to try the site but I guess I'm just wild at heart! 

 Beautiful part of the world is it not and it looks like the weather was on your side as well.


----------



## jogguk (Jul 29, 2009)

*managed it!*

Chrissy,

That first picture is stunning where is it?


----------



## christine (Jul 29, 2009)

It's one of the beaches at the campsite at Ardtoe. Follow this thread from the beginning! Derek, as I have said, we  normally wild camp in Scotland. The site was only because we had our 14 year old with us who required electricity for his xbox!!!! (He did enjoy the beaches and the fishing though!)


----------



## jogguk (Jul 29, 2009)

christine said:


> It's one of the beaches at the campsite at Ardtoe. Follow this thread from the beginning! Derek, as I have said, we  normally wild camp in Scotland. The site was only because we had our 14 year old with us who required electricity for his xbox!!!! (He did enjoy the beaches and the fishing though!)



Hi Christine,

Jt was me (John) asking where the picture was. It was not clear if the view was from the campsite or from an ajacent wild spot. Hence the question

John


----------



## christine (Jul 30, 2009)

John, I knew the question was from you, I was replying to both you and Derek. The beach is, I think, the one directly below the campsite. The second photo is the next beach, a 50 metre walk from the campsite. Then there are the main beaches of Ardtoe, a little further on, where the small car park is.

Main beach by car park.





Beach 50 metres from site where we kept the boat.


----------



## bob690 (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time Chris, glad you got sorted out in the end. I,ll be heading this way soon, your post has inspired me further, thanks.....Bob


----------



## Yogihughes (Jul 30, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed yourselves Christine.
Regards,
another John.


----------



## christine (Jul 30, 2009)

It is certainly a beautiful area and very little known.


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Jul 31, 2009)

Until now.


----------



## christine (Jul 31, 2009)

Ssshhhh!!!!!


----------



## Kirsty75 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi hope you don't mind me leaving a message. I'm just curious/ I was searching ardtoe on google and found this forum.

I used to go to Ardtoe every year as a child and was wondering if it's changed much. My memories are sheep on the beach and if the gate to the campsite was open they would come in. I also remember jellyfish on the beach when tide was out. The camp site was quiet, only 1 static caravan, a couple of tents and maybe a motorhome was all that was camping there at the time. You are talking 22-28 years ago. My dad along with his family started a cairn in the hills a few years before that. He used to go Kayaking, I was too scared. I loved going to the cottage which was a very short walk away and feed the chicken, the lady was very sweet and let us hold the chickens. The only water supply was a tap which let out peat water (supposedly good with whisky I was told). 

I know this thread hasn't been used for a while and don't expect an answer but it would be nice if someone did reply. I loved Ardtoe as a child but don't want to get my hopes dashed if I go back. It would be nice to take my kids there one day.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 22, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Hi ther, if you carry on along the A861 to Glenluig you will see a pub down to your left. Drive down past it for about 1/2 a mile and you'll come to a small sandy bay/ harbour. You'll get afloat easily there and the pub is-was? motorhome friendly. Between the pub and the bay is a nice new community hall where they used to leave the toilets,showers open for use.
> There is a small campsite at Ardtoe itself but it's about 9 years since I was there.
> Hope this helps, Derek.



You can also launch at 56.843243 -5.734065  This is into Lochailort.  There is a sea passage between the Islands,  make sure you use the deep one as I grounded a number of times on the rocks by the swell trying to use the inner passage one day, fortunately no damage was done to either the boat or outboard.

There are two war graves (Commando's) near the rock outcrop on the point here.

I used to wild camp here in the 70s with a boat at 56.834536 -5.813418  Last time I was there the place had been taken by a static caravan and a wrecked transit van.  It looked a right mess with empty propane bottles lying around.  The old road went on the seaward side of the rocks and this was a popular spot for wilding.

The landlady of the pub walked up and delivered an urgent message from a friend to me, passed on through Consett Police to Malaig Police to her one morning.


----------



## maingate (Apr 5, 2010)

An update for Glenuig and Ardtoe.

The Glenuig Inn is a very busy area at the moment as they have the builders in. There were white vans parked all over the frontage. You could still find a spot but there is not a lot of spare room at the moment. We did not hang about as my 8.2 metre van would have been a nuisance to them to work around.

Ardtoe is still 50p to park in the little car park. I did not ask about overnighting as everywhere was closed (pre Easter). We stayed 2 nights on the campsite even though it was officially closed. It is run by a lovely couple and thet charged us £10 plus £2 for hookup.

I did not really want the hookup as I wanted to try out my wind generator but it was blowing a full gale when we arrived and I was a bit scared to use it under those conditions so I paid for electricity. The next day would have been perfect for the genny.

Contact details for the campsite are:
Maria McPherson

PORT BHAN HOLIDAYS

ceol na mara
Ardtoe
Acharacle
PH36 4LD
01967431511
mariaardtoe@hotmail.co.uk

Wilding sites are few and far between locally unless you have a smaller van although we did not try any offshoots of the B road to Ardtoe.


----------



## daisyfoot (Sep 15, 2010)

*Ardtoe shhhhhhh*



Kirsty75 said:


> Hi hope you don't mind me leaving a message. I'm just curious/ I was searching ardtoe on google and found this forum.
> 
> I used to go to Ardtoe every year as a child and was wondering if it's changed much. My memories are sheep on the beach and if the gate to the campsite was open they would come in. I also remember jellyfish on the beach when tide was out. The camp site was quiet, only 1 static caravan, a couple of tents and maybe a motorhome was all that was camping there at the time. You are talking 22-28 years ago. My dad along with his family started a cairn in the hills a few years before that. He used to go Kayaking, I was too scared. I loved going to the cottage which was a very short walk away and feed the chicken, the lady was very sweet and let us hold the chickens. The only water supply was a tap which let out peat water (supposedly good with whisky I was told).
> 
> I know this thread hasn't been used for a while and don't expect an answer but it would be nice if someone did reply. I loved Ardtoe as a child but don't want to get my hopes dashed if I go back. It would be nice to take my kids there one day.



Hello Kirsty!  Did you have a sister called Helen?  Just curious!  My brother and I were taken to Ardtoe nearly every year as Children from my being 7 years old.  I am now 43! I am sure I can remember a Kirsty.  My brother was called Jeremy and I am Philippa.  I can remember a couple of little girls called Helen and Bronwyn, I think.  Then there was a family with children called Christopher, Timothy, Gavin and one other which I can't remember his name. 
We used to stay with the Camerons (and still do!) and now I take my children to Ardtoe, they are now 15 and 17 and still want to go, although they hate the midges.  I can remember the monster midge when it was a plain old bolder before two students with a sense of humour got hold of it!  We are having a late visit in October this year.
I can remember Mr Cameron Senior, locally known as The Bear.  We used to stay in a field with two very old caravans in it, all of my family have been and we used to play swing ball up until 1.00am in the morning and it was still light!  My parents used to consume large amounts of whiskey and loose track of time.  We used to watch Mr Cameron milking his cows in the byre, the walls of which remain by the five bar gate going onto Macphersons croft.  Its sad to see it all overgrown.  He used to take us out mackeral fishing sometimes and once horrified my mother by giving her "live" lobsters!! they were delicious.  Mrs Cameron used to take us to collect the eggs and we were always welcomed with fresh baking.  Over the years we started off in the old caravans, then to the cottage on the left as you drop into Ardtoe and then latterly in the caravan next to the bungalow.  The croft is now owned by Duncan as someone rightly said.  We used to take our water from the pond and had to strain the tadpoles from it!  One year, we were asked very politely to go steady with the water as there was a drought and the water had to last!  Now the water comes from a reservoir, no tadpoles in it, but I can't help think that its not as much fun!
I am really sad in a way that people are finding out about Ardtoe and really hope that it stays as quiet as it always had been.  Its a place for unwinding, getting away from life and all its complications and just simply enjoying the beauty around you and being.  For all you lucky ones who have learnt about it, do us all a favour, keep it a secret!  Please x


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Sep 16, 2010)

hi daisyfoot,what great memorys 

arthur


----------

